# Its Not Much But Its MINE!



## Jhuff8181 (Apr 14, 2013)

Its been said many times before but thank you to everyone here for your help.

Here is my first button, 2 grams not bad. I started with 50 grams of gold filled jewelry. I proved to my self that I can do it now I need to become more efficient.


----------



## denim (Apr 14, 2013)

Looks good! Now your quest is to find enough scrap to make this profitable. Enjoy your time as a refiner and above all- STAY SAFE!


----------



## RoboSteveo (Apr 14, 2013)

Nice button! Good job!


----------



## jmdlcar (Apr 14, 2013)

Nice button.


----------



## Claudie (May 2, 2013)

Resembles a full moon. Looks nice.


----------



## AUH-R (May 2, 2013)

Well done on your success!


----------

